# Contents of a maxey cage?



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

As the title says, can someone give me details - apart from a mouse!  as to what is and isn't permitted with regards to substrate bedding, food and moisture source. Many Thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol:

I use Aubiose, but you could also use wood shavings or Easibed type stuff too. As for the bedding, something anonymous like plain white shredded paper (or the white teabag like stuff you can get from Wilkos) or hay is fine. I give mine a wedge of cucumber for moisture and a sprinkling of their dry mix making sure there's at least one piece of dog food/buscuit in there. Oh and I cut huge chunks of cucumber and then quarter them to go in the Maxeys as I find the mice won't touch them if they have skin all the way round but this way they nibble at 'wet' side.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Many Thanks.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> :lol:
> 
> Oh and I cut huge chunks of cucumber and then quarter them to go in the Maxeys as I find the mice won't touch them if they have skin all the way round but this way they nibble at 'wet' side.


Cait uses cucumber chunks as big as the mouse :shock: I use the substrate and bedding that I use normally.As long as its anonymous it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not _quite _that bad


----------

